# Using a Lincoln Welder/generator for a motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kinetisist said:


> I have a 6.5 kw generator and I also have a poratable Lincoln Welder. It has 2, 12 volt batteries that start the engine and are also kept charged while in use. I was thinking that the generator part of the welder would make a great motor espestially since it was free. I also have a regular 6.5KW gerenator that i could use....WILL either of these work and if so what kind of controller if any would I need? My main goal is to take a 2000lb car and drive it to work a few miles away at 60mph.


Hi kine,

While technically possible (all motors can generate and all generators can motor, if properly excited), this is a bad idea with the equipment you reference. These generators likely will make very poor motors and I suspect would suck for your EV. You're much better off finding a used forklift motor. Check out the sticky in the motors forum.

Why the poll 

Regards,

major


----------



## Vikingdad (May 22, 2011)

I have the same question, but my genny is a 10Kw 3-phase military powerplant. In some of the reading I have done it says that 3-phase motors can be used to incorporate regenerative braking. Or does this require a prohibitively expensive controller or some other hurdle? 

I imagine the OP was intending to get several opinions hence the "Poll". I would like to hear from others.


----------

